# Game 80: Memphis Grizzlies @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* April 16th, 2005 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*Memphis Grizzlies (44-35) * @ *San Antonio Spurs (58-21) * 




Previous Meetings:

Grizzlies 93, Spurs 90 
Grizzlies 84, Spurs 82 






*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*
































































Well, once again Memphis has owned us in the regular season so far, so I would definitely like to see a win. Most importantly though, I want to see us play at a high level. Even with Duncan expected to only play 20 minutes or so, this team needs to come out with energy and intensity and play some good ball. Our team doesn't have the "Back-to-back" excuse anymore, so they better come ready to play some ball. Memphis still has a ton to play for. As a matter of fact, it's their lives they are playing for. Their next three games our against us (twice), and against Dallas, and if they lose the remaining games and Minnesota wins their remaining games, Minny will sneak into the playoffs. I'll be extremely disappointed if we don't come out and match their intensity, because it's enough of this taking nights off crap. Parker needs a bounce back game after stinking the past two games.



*Koko's Key's to Victory:*


- Take care of the ball. 23 TO's in the last meeting against Memphis, which is an absolute joke. You're not going to win games turning the ball over 23 times. We need to cut that 23 in half this game.


- Offensive movement. We haven't scored over 90 in the two meetings against Memphis, and with all of the athletes and depth on their team, we'll need to move the ball around and move on offense without the ball to get some points. 


- Hit the three. This could be a key every single game, but it's even more important since Memphis is a good defensive team. If we can't knock down 3's, we won't win.





Prediction: San Antonio 98, Memphis 94


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

11.5 turnovers will be tough to get 

A win here would see us with a bit of confidence for the next 2 matches and then the playoffs although I don't reckon we will win.

Spurs 92
Memphi 96*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Spurs fans, 

You can now listen to the games for FREE! From April 15-23, the NBA is offering a free preview of its Audio League Pass and Inside Ticket. For the final week of the season, listen to every remaining game of the year. 100 percent free.

Click here

Game Schedule


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Please lose tonight, btw. We aren't going to be beating Dallas.

Stop by the Memphis Game Thread when you get a chance.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

SpursFan16 said:


> 11.5 turnovers will be tough to get


he doesn't...nvm

Spurs: 96
Memphis: 90

Is there going to be another competition again, Koko?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Considering the Suns 2 games advantage in the standings, will Pop play his starters extended minutes this game?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I can't wait till they introduce the starting line up. The crowd's ganna go nuts when Tim's name is called :biggrin:


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

We can´t be swept by them...

Go Spurs Go!

Spurs 95
Grizzlies 87


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Horry with the huge block at one end of the field and the running dunk at the other.

Spurs- 7
Grizzles- 6

5:48 remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nazr gets the lose ball and the and1 as the shot clock was running down.

Spurs- 10
Grizzles- 9

2:50 remaining in the 1st.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bowen nails the three ball, and after a great defensive play, Parker just misses the three at the buzzer. In the last three minutes of the quarter spurs' doubled thier points for the first nine minutes of the game.

Spurs- 21
Grizzles- 15

End of 1st.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan draws the double team but still manages to muscle the basket in for a three point play to start the second quarter!

Spurs- 24
Grizzles- 15

11:25 left in the 2nd.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs call timeout after the Grizzles get the steal and the fast break basket.

Spurs- 29
Grizzles- 24

6:52 left in the 2nd.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Beno gives the spurs another three ball to give the spurs thier biggest lead!

Spurs- 24
Grizzles- 37

2:35 left in the 2nd.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Tony to Nazr for the and1 with 2.8 seconds left in the 2nd!

Spurs- 48
Grizzles- 33


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nazr misses the extra point and Duncan commits the foul giving the Grizzles to frees to end the half.

Spurs- 48
Grizzles- 35

Halftime


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It's the end of the first half and I'm the only one posting. I know why Koko and TheRoc5 aren't here, but where's everyone else? Guth? LineOFire? Nephets? Anyone?! I'm all alone  lol


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I won't be posting much in this game. Sorry ezealen. 

The Spurs are playing excellent defense right now and Nazr's hustle is really inspiring the team. The only thing we need now is for Tim Duncan to catch fire. He has been relatively quiet in this game so I would like to see him do much better.

In a strange way, I kind of want the Grizzlies to win this game. I like their team much more than the Timberwolves and would rather see them claim the eight spot in the playoffs.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hey im in bc canada right now i cant see the gm so how are we doing


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

by the way did the heat win last night and pho, rockets are wooping the nugz right now so that looks like they will prob b our oppenent in the 1st round


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

as i look at the stats it looks kinda bad but hey were up. tim with 9 points in 13 min parker has 6 assits and bowen has 10 pt, manu only has 1 pt man whats up with him


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Tony to Manu for the ally!

Spurs- 66
Grizzles- 51

4:05 left in the 3rd.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

finally we might get something going, were is every1


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

our scoring is very spread out, how is duncan doing and how would u rate us this far,


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bowen ends the third with a 3 ball.

Spurs- 73
Grizzles- 55

End of 3rd.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

good we have a soild lead i look for duncan to play 25 min and bowen is doing good


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> our scoring is very spread out, how is duncan doing and how would u rate us this far,


Duncan's been quiet. He hasn't been doing bad, he's just not done anything really duncan-esque. As for the team, we've been doing pretty well. The offense has really picked it up since the beginning of the game and our threes have been very good, and our field goal percentage is i nthe high 40's. I'd say we're about a 7 rite now.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Duncan's been quiet. He hasn't been doing bad, he's just not done anything really duncan-esque. As for the team, we've been doing pretty well. The offense has really picked it up since the beginning of the game and our threes have been very good, and our field goal percentage is i nthe high 40's. I'd say we're about a 7 rite now.


7 out of 10?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

2 things of good news, rox wooped nugz and posey is ejected


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

tim is shooting horrible tonight 3-11 thats not good but hey were going to get the win hopefully


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

another bad thing is were getting creamed in the paint


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

how come manu only played 14 min dang none of our guys played that much min


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

caNT realy say how we did but good win, we creamed them and parker was prob the best player.
we are on a little roll and 2 more gms before the playoffs, gm against minny i hope duncan will play 33 min, and we are soild and get the win.
my concerns

manus play in late- his early foul and he might disapear a little

duncan-his injury and he was 3-11(not to worried i think he will be ready for playoffs)

our offense getting perfected

tims min nxt gm- he needs to play more then 20 i hope pop doesnt baby him a little to much but i trust them

tos- seemed like every 1 had 3 tos

summary good win cant wait to see how we get a few bugs out the nxt gm


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, I wasn't expecting this big of a margin. Oh well.



I love looking at the boxscore and seeing so many guys contributing for our team. I absolutely love it. We knocked down the three very well tonight (10/20 3PT's I believe), including 4 by Beno. Nazr had 8 points, 8 rebounds, and 8 blocks as the starting Center tonight. Very good. He's averaging 7.7 PPG, 8.8 RPG, and 1.8 BPG over the last 6 games. Very impressive numbers. Nice little game out of Barry tonight, knocking down 3 three-pointers with 10 points, 3 rebounds, and 3 assists. Horry had 4 steals and 3 blocks in only 19 minutes. 



Nice win. Still way too many TO's, but we held Memphis to just barely above 30% from the field and we outrebounded them. One more win and we'll get 60 for the season.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

again i wil stil be in canada mon but ill try to keep posting and i will be able to be home before minny gm


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Bowen : 8/10
Parker : 8/10
Barry : 8/10
Mohammed : 8/10
Udrih : 8/10
Horry : 8/10
Ginobili : 7/10
Massenburg : 6/10
Duncan : 5/10


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: my ratings*



mr_french_basketball said:


> Bowen : 8/10
> Parker : 8/10
> Barry : 8/10
> Mohammed : 8/10
> ...


i would say those are pretty good stats


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: my ratings*



mr_french_basketball said:


> Bowen : 8/10
> Parker : 8/10
> Barry : 8/10
> Mohammed : 8/10
> ...


When a super star is the worst player on your team, you're pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Wow, well we played a pretty good game. Duncan looked off, but we still creamed them. Everyone contributed tonight, and that what was so great. I would have thought Memphis would have played better though. Nazr had a pretty nice game, and had something like 8 blocks. I was very impressed with his performance, and hopefully he can keep that up come playoff time. Nice to see Udrih have a good game, answering the question about whether or not he should be on the playoff roster, and Barry, Parker and Horry had nice games as well. Overall good effort by our team.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

Duncan with a 5 is still more worthy than some other players at 8 :biggrin: 

Nazr had 5 blocks, which is already very good! With 8 blocks, I would have given him a 9/10.


----------

